# 8 Month old Female



## LukasGSD

She's a bit overstacked and not as good as I'd like, but as the best we could do, what is your opinion on her?  

Thanks.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN

She looks pretty, In my opinion I would have a little more weight on her.


----------



## VomBlack

I love the nice dark mask on her, and I think her weight looks fine.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I think her weight looks fine to VERY pretty girl


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

Pretty girl!


----------



## PaddyD

8 months, still a pup. No need for more weight, that's how she's built, nice and trim. Pretty face.


----------



## LukasGSD

Well, that's out of my hand, but yes, she is at an excellent weight right now. We are just watching her for a couple of weeks.


----------



## MicheleMarie

she's pretty!!!!! <3!!! i think her weight is perfect


----------



## mntmoses

beautiful beautiful dog! echo what everyone said here...weight looks great! how tall is she?


----------



## FredD

:thumbup:Very nice, weight looks good...


----------



## lhczth

Young female with flat withers, OK topline, good position of a croup that should be longer. Good angulation in front though her upper arm needs to be longer. Sufficient angulation behind. Her pasterns appear a bit straight and I can't really see her feet. Nice secondary sex characteristics, good dark face, very dark eyes and good overall color.


----------

